# help! cat pooping in tub!



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

i know there are lots of threads on this, but i've tried some techniques and nothing is working... please let me know what you suggest. 

peanut, my boyfriend's 1 year old female tabby, was pooping in the bathtub. we were keeping the litterbox in the basement. she was using the box most of the times, but every so often, a big ole poop in the tub. i suggested less litter in the box thinking she liked the smooth texture of the porcelain. i also suggested removing solids everyday in case it wasn't clean enough for her. still pooping in tub... i suggested putting litter box IN THE TUB. still pooping in tub. she would pee in the box and poop in the drain of the tub... so weird. aside from changing her litter (i have read this is a good technique, so we'll try it) anyone have any pointers?

i do have a theory... she eats EVERYTHING from toys to plastic bags. could it be the things she eats upsets her tummy or hurts when it's coming out and that's why she poops outside her box? or is she just acting out because he is gone alot?

thanks for listening! :roll:


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Have you tried having more than one litterbox? Some cats are finicky about that and prefer to have one box for peeing and one for pooing! Also, you can leave the one downstairs and have the second closer to the bathroom, in the event of emergencies.

Also, have you tried keeping her out of the tub? She can't poo in it if she can't get into it. *shrug*

I know you must be frustrated, but maybe someone else on here can give you some great pointers.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Did you try two litterboxes upstairs and another two downstairs?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

The first thing I'd try is another litterbox. She's not that old, so this behavior may just be a growing up thing (as opposed to an adult cat that was fine for years and is suddenly doing this weird thing...then I'd say, go to the vet). 

Some cats just prefer two boxes, one for each bodily function. They don't like to poop where they pee. You can put both boxes in the basement and see if that helps.

If it doesn't leave the old one downstairs and put the new one in the bathtub. If it still doesn't work, I'd check her out at the vet.

Since she uses the one you have (although sporatically), I'd assume that she likes the shape/style of the litterbox and the brand of litter that you are using. So, I wouldn't think you'd need to start experimenting with those things.


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

i WILL try two boxes. the plan of attack is to get an unscented, unclumping litter and add another box; one to poop in, one to pee in. i think i'll start with them both in the basement, and if that doesn't work, i'll move one upstairs. thanks! 

oh, and there is just a shower curtain so we keep the bathroom door closed, but that is a pain with only one bathroom! i'd rather figure out what's going on in that little brain! :wink:


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

So...maybe a second litterbox is needed?

:lol: I love when we get simultaneous posts :lol: 


But hey, at least all the advice was the same!


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

yes, i am on my way out right now to pick up an additional box. that way, when i move in with my two kitties, we'll have four total between three cats.

you guys can expect lots of frustrated posts from me when that happens!! :wink:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I cant leave my bathroom door open because garunteed there will be a nice little pressie in there. Can you keep the door shut? If so how does she react to that?


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

we could and do keep the door shut, but that's not something i want to make permenant... i'd rather figure out the behavoir.

she doesn't react to the door being shut. the little devil goes where she should!!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

When teaching Stanky to use the toilet we had a couple of accidents in the tub. I ended up taping the shower curtain. That is our guest RR so we don't use the shower in there at all so it wasn't a real problem. Sometimes u do have to work around the cat. So I think closing the door will help. 

If that doesn't work and she goes in other places then maybe closely watch him/her. After going in the tub do you do sit her in the litter box.?
Are u switching to a unscented litter or have u always used that kind? 
Also, does she only go poo somewhere else if she went pee in the litter box? Maybe she doesn't think it's clean enough.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

marwood71 said:


> i WILL try two boxes. the plan of attack is to get an unscented, unclumping litter and add another box; one to poop in, one to pee in. i think i'll start with them both in the basement, and if that doesn't work, i'll move one upstairs. thanks!
> 
> oh, and there is just a shower curtain so we keep the bathroom door closed, but that is a pain with only one bathroom! i'd rather figure out what's going on in that little brain! :wink:


Good luck!

My mother has multiple cats, and puts 2 boxes on each level of her home
Her cats stopped going on the bathroom ground when she did this(at her previous home everybathroom had litterboxes-- but this new house doesn't)

Maybe try to put a box on each level? I hear sometimes that really helps


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

my cat trixie is really good about going in the litter box but I oved back in with my mom and dad for about6 months while y husband ws stationed in korea and trixie for some reason if the litter box is not changed every two days I mean completely changed and everything. will go and poop in the tub.mitskind like it will teach you to not to changemy litter box... but now that my hsband is back I dont have little presents now she goe in the litter room and starts meowing.... I guess she didn like leaing in my moms house what do you guys think?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

just popping in to hear the outcome.....


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

second litter box added today. we are keeping one in basement and one in bathroom with the tub. wish us luck. we'll see what happens! crazy cat... :roll:


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

GOOD NEWS! so far it has worked. she is peeing in the box upstairs and pooping in the one downstairs. we are so proud. we're going to give it a few weeks and move the one upstairs downstairs with the other one.

thanks everyone!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Just dont be disappointed if she does not want you to move it.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

my cats just WILL not have the boxes in the same room, they kick litter out and whine about it, I would recommend leaving them separated if it is working the way it is rather than upsetting your cats routine again.

Plus, once the 2nd box is put somewhere the cat may associate that place with going toilet and go there anyway regardless of where the box is.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I would not change it if I were you.

I am moving now and cannot decide where to put boxes.
once they are in place....they will have to stay!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> just popping in to hear the outcome.....


When I read that, I thought it said, "just pOOping in..." :? 

Too much poo talk! :lol:


----------

